# Translation of German PCC?



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I will be getting a PCC for Germany since I have been a resident here for more than 3 years. I'm pretty sure its going to be in German.

This has to be translated to English right? Is there a list of translators that is approved/recognized by DIAC?

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey Mave

google is your friend .. we used a local translator here in Delhi.. It depends on the country you are in i think..


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Anj,

Really? That's all that's needed? 
I used a translator here to get my English Marriage certificate translated to German.
The guy was a leech, found meaning to the word day light robbery. :-(

Hmmm..

Maverick


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try getting it done from India. Where are you originally from?


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah that is an idea. Hmmm.

Down south. Cochin in Kerala.
You are from Delhi right?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gurgaon to be precise..


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you find time for responding to almost all threads so quickly?

Do you know approximately when your visa will be through?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

haha.. i work on my system all day.. with a lot of free time in hand.. and yeah i do multi tasking.. i know i screw things big time cos of my multi tasking but what the hell, atleast this keeps life interesting 

and infact me doing things other than work gives me time to refresh my creative juices. i work as marketing and communication consultant and i operate from home. and i am my own Boss..


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

heh heh...i am so bad at multitasking that i do not even attempt it...apparently women are better at it because they use both sides of the brain or something like this.. 

do u already know which part of Australia u want to move to?

i think i will know my status (approved or not) by end of this year...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

our case is complicated.

aplied in sept 2008, rules changed, CSL introduced in Jan 2009, not in new CSL, applied for ss for victoria, got rejected in march, applied for ACT in april, got approved ss in Sept 2009, priority changed in 2009 sept throwing us at priority 4 from priority 2.. now with new SMP coming up, we are in schedule 1 2 and 4, not in new SOL.. now waiting for SMP.. if we are not in SMP for ACT we are screwed, that means more waiting.. if we are,i am sure it would be matter of a few months.. if not i am applying for canada.. want to leave india as soon as i can.. australia looks too shaken now.. still i hv invested too much time on australia, cant give up so easily but cant even keep waiting all my life..


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

wow...that's pretty complicated indeed...i'm impressed how you are not giving up...
i would have i think...but why australia? have u been there? whats the reason to move in the first place?

mine was more of a lack of choice. was in chennai, its too hot..kerala is too slow once u have been in one of the metros.. kept hearing horror stories of how bad the traffic etc was in bangalore...i have been in germany for a while now and have gotten used to life in a developed country..for decision was made that we would move abroad...US seemed to be overcrowded with IT and i wanted citizenship for sure..not a temporary visa with the constant fear of being booted...my brother in law said that australia was an amazing place..with lots of places with natural beauty..big yes from me and wife...and thus started our processing...

kind of scares me at times how we have taken this decision about spending the rest of our lives at a place that we have never been in or lived in. :-(


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my husband works for a german company, he was in breman for about 10 days, came back last friday.. love the architecture and the infrastructure there..

anyway, in our case, we lead a good life here, got no complaints if you talk about money or work. OH is an IT manager, i work from home, cant be better but the infrastructure here is insane, the taxes, corruption, what one pays in tax should be proportional to what you get back from the govt. But no, the roads are the same, getting worse by the way. get a medical insurance but you never get the money that you spend on hospitalization no matter how much you fight. no work can be done without bribe, and even after paying people you got to wait ages for things to be done.. nothing is right in India. It is the people and their mentality that disgusts me. 

We had an opportunity of moving to US, a friend's husband was willing to sponsor us but the running around that US requires from you is not how I want to lead my life. Got lot of friends in Australia who made me think about it 3 years back plus husbands colleagues moved there 3 years back, they speak often and he was impressed by the life they lead.

I think when you have an option, you do think about it, i was talking to my husband last evening while we were out for a drive, the only people who live in India are those who have no option to move out or those who have businesses and are happy with life in general. We had an option so we applied. I think if we did not have it, probably we would have been as satisfied as everyone else living here. But as time passes, my feelings for this country are getting affected and no not for good.. 

Latest in the line is commonwealth blunder.. read about it everyday in teh newspaper with that disgusted look on my face  My husband laughs at me when i talk about govt and people here..

No i have not been there but as much as i have read about it, its almost like i have lived there for last 3 yrs 

Yes it is a new life that one starts, specially if financially you are stable and then you move to a new place with no job in hand.. it does scare me at times but why not.. i am not alone in this


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

but dont u think u could feel the same about Australia as well.
No country is free from corruption or red tape. Every country has its own way of doing things. australia would be no different and I guess you have experienced some level of frustration just from the frequent changes in rules or you would have been already there and getting on with your life in Australia.

yeah even we are quite confident about things working out for us in Australia. the scariest part being quitting a good job and good lifestyle for almost a shot in the dark...but when we think about the alternative of living in India we are motivated enough to push for auss....

yeah the commonwealth games are indeed a joke...i mean instead of putting india out there it just reinforces the image of being a corrupt nation

we intend to come in india for vacation in december...i am hoping that we get our visas before that and will make a 2 day trip to aussland just to activate the visa...
then we will make a better plan next year for our relocation...have so much to think about and read up on...have been postponing it until the actual grant comes...


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Anj,
> 
> Really? That's all that's needed?
> I used a translator here to get my English Marriage certificate translated to German.
> ...


hi maverick,

try to use a notarial certificate, either germany or india.
in my country most notary office offers translation service so that you can demand an english language certificate.


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> our case is complicated.
> 
> aplied in sept 2008, rules changed, CSL introduced in Jan 2009, not in new CSL, applied for ss for victoria, got rejected in march, applied for ACT in april, got approved ss in Sept 2009, priority changed in 2009 sept throwing us at priority 4 from priority 2.. now with new SMP coming up, we are in schedule 1 2 and 4, not in new SOL.. now waiting for SMP.. if we are not in SMP for ACT we are screwed, that means more waiting.. if we are,i am sure it would be matter of a few months.. if not i am applying for canada.. want to leave india as soon as i can.. australia looks too shaken now.. still i hv invested too much time on australia, cant give up so easily but cant even keep waiting all my life..



hi any1976,

curious about your occupation. ever think about a try on subclass 175?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mave

There are a lot of things that I am looking at, which now have become a reason for me to move.
1. corruption 
2. infrastructure, bad roads, nothing from the govt even after the squeeze blood out of us in form of taxes, one rain and the roads are flooded. a 5 min stretch takes an hour to cover
3. people's involvement in others life, they cant let you live peacefully here for example, a woman smoking, wtf is your problem let her but no they will stare at her as if she is walking naked on teh road
4. terror threats, i almost was there at teh sarojini nagar blast few years back during diwali
5. family, again too much involvement from everyone, everyones business is their business, and i hate it.
6. frequent power cuts, water scarcity
7. Too much stress in India.. i can go on and on



I know the changing rules, and such frequent changes show how unstable the economy is but as i said any place is better than being here.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Lawren, Husband's an IT Manager. got asco code 2231-11, system's manager


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

get ACS free re-assessment? anso code can be mapped to current code


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

well live and let live policy..very much a plus abroad...
but then u must not get into the Indian crowd because the Indian crowd is going to be the same everywhere.  

In my opinion all is well as long as one gets a job and there is a happy ending.


----------



## manoji (Dec 27, 2010)

*German PCC - Translated / Not*

Hello Maverick,

I received my PCC from Germany (Bonn - ofcourse) and have it scanned.
Just came across the point "Translating this" !!!?!?!?!?? :deadhorse:

1. Did you translate yours and send it to them / just the scanned copy of it?:eyebrows:

2. For medicals, I only have a receipt from the doctor at Munich. 
She has also given me the reference number from the courier for tracking (Must have reached Sydney by now). 
-- What document in this regard must be sent to the CO now?? the receipt from my doctor??? (I have nothing else...) :juggle:

Thanks in adv. for your quick reply...

Cheers!


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Manoj,

You have to get the PCC translated. I got it translated by an accredited agency. Costs some but no risk then.

With the reference number you should be able to track it online.
I sent the scanned copy of the receipt as well as the screenshot indicating that the courier reached its destination that I got online.

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## manoji (Dec 27, 2010)

maverick343 said:


> Hello Manoj,
> 
> You have to get the PCC translated. I got it translated by an accredited agency. Costs some but no risk then.
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmm, this is something that I should prepare now. :ranger:

Is there any agency that can make such translations?
(For Driving License, I took the help of ADAC, is there any firm like that for PCCs??)

How did you find one in your location & how long it took for you for the translations???

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

manoj we used linguamart india, since you belong to India i am sure you can use their services. look them up in google. they are i think in south extension new delhi, we did all communication over emails and our work was done in a day. [email protected] is their id, see if they can do german to english.
they charged INR 500, we just had to transfer money to their account and it was done after a few exchange of emails.


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anj..ur still around 
Didn't see any updates to your preparation so far post..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah i am still around, wehre will I go . no preps yet, just stuck at my mum's some power issue at my place, have to finish packing but can not go with the lil one, damn frustrating, but after 10 days of being here i will be finally going home today .


----------



## manoji (Dec 27, 2010)

@ Maverick & Anj,

Thanks for your replies. I just did my translation of the German PCC through a NAATI approved translator in Berlin. (Costed 100 € though!!)

Parallel to this, instead of waiting for the translations, I just updated all other documents to the DIAC (with an update to the CO that this translation is alone pending and will be subnmitted soon) on 29th May 2011 late night.

To my surprise, I received my visa grant letter today. :clap2: 

Though the translation was made for some costs (finally of no use), I am atleast relaxed after the visa grant now.

Hope theres a lot more to plan now, wish good luck to me and my family 

cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome, congratulations


----------



## manoji (Dec 27, 2010)

thank you Anj!!



anj1976 said:


> awesome, congratulations


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

*PCC Query*

Hey Anj,

Could you pls help me with PCC process.

As i have stayed in my this place for 8 years and i have just applied for 175 and in form mentioned 10 years in same place. would there be any issue with that.

Do Diac has some form which needs to be given to police to fill up, i mean will police write the number of years i stayed in this place or just just do a check and give the PCC. 

could you help me with the pcc form, if there's one.

Thanks



I


anj1976 said:


> our case is complicated.
> 
> aplied in sept 2008, rules changed, CSL introduced in Jan 2009, not in new CSL, applied for ss for victoria, got rejected in march, applied for ACT in april, got approved ss in Sept 2009, priority changed in 2009 sept throwing us at priority 4 from priority 2.. now with new SMP coming up, we are in schedule 1 2 and 4, not in new SOL.. now waiting for SMP.. if we are not in SMP for ACT we are screwed, that means more waiting.. if we are,i am sure it would be matter of a few months.. if not i am applying for canada.. want to leave india as soon as i can.. australia looks too shaken now.. still i hv invested too much time on australia, cant give up so easily but cant even keep waiting all my life..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Police clearance is basically a stamp by the passport office (in India that is). Did you go to any other country in the past and stayed there for over a year? If yes then you need a PCC from that country as well. If you have changed states, that does not matter, if you have changed countries that is what matters.

When you get your passport made they do a police verification, if it is clear then this is what the passport office in India check and put a stamp on your passport saying police verification clear. 

you have nothing to do with the police while applying for the PCC, you basically go to the passport office, you fill a from, if your police verification was done they stamp your passport the same day and return it, if it was not clear then they give your passport back, send your file for police verification, the cops come to your place, do the verification and send the report back to passport office, you then go to the pp office adn get the stamp on your passport.

as simple as that. you do not have to mention any number of days/months/years stayed to anyone.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Police clearance is basically a stamp by the passport office (in India that is). Did you go to any other country in the past and stayed there for over a year? If yes then you need a PCC from that country as well. If you have changed states, that does not matter, if you have changed countries that is what matters.

When you get your passport made they do a police verification, if it is clear then this is what the passport office in India check and put a stamp on your passport saying police verification clear. 

you have nothing to do with the police while applying for the PCC, you basically go to the passport office, you fill a from, if your police verification was done they stamp your passport the same day and return it, if it was not clear then they give your passport back, send your file for police verification, the cops come to your place, do the verification and send the report back to passport office, you then go to the pp office adn get the stamp on your passport.

as simple as that. you do not have to mention any number of days/months/years stayed to anyone.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks a ton,

I was thinking that i'll have to visit local police station and get PCC done.

I already have passport made years ago and have international travels also.

Does that mean i'll get PPC stamped same day.

I was confused cause someone i know went to study abroad and for PCC, cops visited thier house. 

Thanks for the helps agian.

Oz Migration.









anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> Police clearance is basically a stamp by the passport office (in India that is). Did you go to any other country in the past and stayed there for over a year? If yes then you need a PCC from that country as well. If you have changed states, that does not matter, if you have changed countries that is what matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

cops visiting might be becasue of his/her police verification not being clear.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

maverick343 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be getting a PCC for Germany since I have been a resident here for more than 3 years. I'm pretty sure its going to be in German.
> 
> ...


Hi maverick,

I have applied for Germany PCC as I have studied there for 2 years.
Can you tell me how much time does it take to get it through regular post from Germany. As pee the federal office they ave sent my PCC on 24th April :confused2:and I haven't received it yet.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Can anyone please explain the process of applying for the German PCC. 

Is it required for all members of family who lived in Germany and are now migrating to Australia? 
What are the timelines for obtaining a PCC? 
How best can it be translated to English?


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

I have just obtained my German PCC and want to translate it to English. Got it in around 20 days through the snail mail process. I am in Cochin, Kerala, Any ideas on where to get it translated would help.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> I have just obtained my German PCC and want to translate it to English. Got it in around 20 days through the snail mail process. I am in Cochin, Kerala, Any ideas on where to get it translated would help.


Hi,

In Bangalore the translation can be done by the Indo German chamber of commerce.
Link to their website is below. You can call and check with them, their translation is recognized internationally.

Bengaluru Team


In Cochin i am not aware off who can do the translation.

Hope this helps!!
Best regards, Ga.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Bangalore the translation can be done by the Indo German chamber of commerce.
> Link to their website is below. You can call and check with them, their translation is recognized internationally.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I am thinking of calling up the Goethe Zentrum in Trivandrum, I had done my German certification there. They may do it.

Will check with the guys whom you mentioned as well.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone who has got the German PCC translated - Can you please mail me the translated document([email protected])?
I went to a Notary/translator here, he told me to get the document translated myself and he would put seal and signature. I could use Google for the translation, but I am not sure of the format for the translated document.


----------

